# Game 56: Official Utah @ Houston GAME THREAD. 1/27. 3:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Utah plays hard, they'll try banging Yao up (especially Collins) and the guards will keep James and Wesley busy coming off picks all game long. The Jazz haven't been able to slow down opponents as of late (even with AK47 back) and their offense hasn't been anything spectacular. Should be a relatively easy win for Houston.

Mike James is ecstatic to be a Rocket; CD even said that James started jumping up and down on the phone when he found out he was going to Houston. It's always nice when a player is eager to play for a team, in James' case he also has family here (as well as a Houstonian wife). He should get around 35 minutes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Moochie's estactic about going back to Houston too, but not like that really matters...
I'm psyched about Mike James, I hope he won't disappoint.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

im pretty confident to this win i say we win and lot of energy


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes yes, should be a win for us, but funnier things have happened. We can't just expect to turn up and walk away with a victory.... I'll love to see the guys play with intent and win by 15+. It'll be interesting to see how Mike James fits into our lineup... I like the sound of him! Hey.... we have a MJ on our team now (not quite anywhere near the same legendary status). Welcome back Moochie.... and Vin Baker... well, we'll wait and see.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Utah plays hard, they'll try banging Yao up (especially Collins) and the guards will keep James and Wesley busy coming off picks all game long. The Jazz haven't been able to slow down opponents as of late (even with AK47 back) and their offense hasn't been anything spectacular. Should be a relatively easy win for Houston.
> 
> Mike James is ecstatic to be a Rocket; CD even said that James started jumping up and down on the phone when he found out he was going to Houston. It's always nice when a player is eager to play for a team, in James' case he also has family here (as well as a Houstonian wife). He should get around 35 minutes tomorrow afternoon.


If he is so ecstatic, I wonder why he didnt sign with us in the offseason when he had the chance


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

There's probably a couple million reasons why he joined the bucks and not the Rockets.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

ive got time lol


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Carlos Boozer (sore foot) - out for today's game @ Houston.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Rockets 42
Jazz 42


Rockets are 0-11 from three, thats basically why the Jazz are still in this one. McGrady is doing well, Howard is getting all the rebounds and Yao is STILL in foul trouble.


If we can make our shots in the 2nd half, we should be ok.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

this dint look to good


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like the Jazz are going to steal one here... they are crashing the boards hard and have 20 more shots than the Rockets. Yao and TMac haven't gotten involved in the offense in the 2nd half, and no one else has stepped up. Houston has really struggled to guard all those players coming off of screens, especially Harpring.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, Harpring has just knocked us out of this one. He's on fire!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

I give up on this halfass team. That's 3 in a row, now we will slowly fall out of the playoff race while ****ty *** teams like the Jazz keep beating us


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Jazz 99
Rockets 92

We have lost 3 straight, and there will be alot of pressure to win in Chicago on Tuesday. Moochie was useless as expected; Mike James looked good defensively and in the open court but he needs to improve his passing in the half court set. 

Reasons for loss:
-Jazz with 17 offensive rebounds
-The Jazz aggressively doubled McGrady and Yao, and unfortunately neither could get going. 
-Yao hasn't been rebounding well in February. Another poor performance on the boards from him, he's only pulled down 10+ rebounds twice this month.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why dont the Rockets ever get up and look impressive on national tv?


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Giving up? After a bad stretch of games? Come on now that doesn't make much sense. They'll be ok.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Doo Doo... Im beginning to think that Houston is throwing games to meet Seattle in the first round (Im only kidding of course). Harpring had an outstanding game, simple as that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rockets gave up 17 offensive rebounds and attempted 20 less shots then Utah. That's beyond PATHETIC. Yao Ming was playing in cement. He was useless tonight. Roleplayers couldn't hit anything. T-mac after a hot start went back to being passive again....something he's been doing in every game w/o Sura. Defense was non-existant in the 2nd half. They just came off screens and shot WIDE OPEN jumpers.

Can u say "need Sura back ASAP"!! He not only helped the now-stagnant offense a great deal, but he hustled his *** off on the other end as well. I forgot what a huge part of Rockets' rebounding he was.

3 game losing streak and it doesn't look good w/ the schedule coming up. JVG will have to go back to opening up the offense for T-mac again. He has attempted less then 20 shots in every game post-AS break. That would've been fine had the roleplayers been playing like they did during that 8 game win streak. But they're are back to bricking everything. Let T-mac loose again, JVG!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> He has attempted less then 20 shots in every game post-AS break. That would've been fine had the roleplayers been playing like they did during that 8 game win streak. But they're are back to bricking everything. Let T-mac loose again, JVG!!


Lewis, Bowen and Kirilenko have been great on TMac. He has to take it to the basket more since he has trouble getting off jumpers against those guys.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Whoa.... just got home and surprised at the result. We lost...what the? Yao only took 10 shots?? Mike James took 16... how did he play??? Was he keeping the away from TMac and Yao, or just good D from the Jazz? 

Damn the All Star Break, broke our momentum and started another one, unfortunately a losing one.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sweeper said:


> Whoa.... just got home and surprised at the result. We lost...what the? Yao only took 10 shots?? Mike James took 16... how did he play??? Was he keeping the away from TMac and Yao, or just good D from the Jazz?
> 
> Damn the All Star Break, broke our momentum and started another one, unfortunately a losing one.


 McGrady was aggressively doubled whenever he touched the ball, so the other Rockets were forced to deliver and couldn't. James put up alot of garbage time numbers, I think he scored 8 points in the last 2 minutes of the game. He's a scorer, but he's going to have to give it up more often unless he can shoot 50% on a nightly basis.


----------

